# Black Algae Control



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I got this stuff all over my heater filter and even the substrate and plants... is there anything i can buy that will kill it off?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I have it too Trigga, driving me crazy. I think its diatoms. All i can suggest is wiping it of your plants and glass and frequent water changes.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

is it like fuzzy mold?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ill take a pic give me a sec


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

look at that crap


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

excel will clear that up


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

really? i havent been using it a little while maybe thats why its going crazy

/orders some excel right now


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I usually dose a little extra just to jump start it, but it will eventually turn red and go away with regular dosing.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cool thanks alot man i thought i was gonna have scrape that sh*t off


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Question?

Why would Flourish Excel get rid of that? I thought it would just feed it


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Excel? I dose with that every day and still have Black brush algae so I call BS on that. Only way to get rid of it ios to scrub the ever loving bajesus out of whatever its on. Only way I can get rid of it. Unless your talking about dumping excel directly on to it out of the tank. I havnt done that. Ive found that I only get it when my ph drops to around 6 or lower. I have that stuff in my 125 tank but my 75 gallon has a ph around 6.5 and no BBA. Whats your PH at? Im curious to see if Im actually on to something.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i know for a fact that excel works wonders on algae... just didnt know it worked for black algae.. i should get my excel in tommorow ill let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Why not start with lighting specs, dosing regimen, any co2 if so BPS, plant and fish load ?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Excel? I dose with that every day and still have Black brush algae so I call BS on that. Only way to get rid of it ios to scrub the ever loving bajesus out of whatever its on. Only way I can get rid of it. Unless your talking about dumping excel directly on to it out of the tank. I havnt done that. Ive found that I only get it when my ph drops to around 6 or lower. I have that stuff in my 125 tank but my 75 gallon has a ph around 6.5 and no BBA. Whats your PH at? Im curious to see if Im actually on to something.


I guarantee it will clear it up. The key is to overdose at the beginning.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Why not start with lighting specs, dosing regimen, any co2 if so BPS, plant and fish load ?


There was a pygo shoal in there before but now it just a rhom and a shitload of plants.. 80 watts output on a 75. No co2 and the only thing i dose is flourish


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I personally never have fought BBA, I have had Staghorn and won, and still occasionally have GSA. If i were you id check into dry ferts they are cheaper and will last you years. With dry ferts you can also manage what you put in by the amount you plants use. What i found to be my problem and it is the same with all algae was that i had a imbalance between KNO3 and K2SO4. These Imbalances trigger algae outbreaks here is a guide that might help a little.

Algae Guide & Removal


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've tried to recreate algae in order to decipher it's causes. I was able to get BBA when the following occured........

Heavy feeding = High nitrates
Inconsistent Fertilizing
High light
Missing weekly water changes (went on two weeks)

I was able to kill it off by upping my CO2 dosing and getting back on the regular maintenance regiment. I would consider excel your best bet at this point as others have said. Especially spot treating.......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I'm gonna pour it right by the filters and heater

it came in today so I will post pics when I see results


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Just incase you didnt know, you need to spot dose, put it in a syringe any apply it directly to the algae.

I see now where Roc said that sorry.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> Just incase you didnt know, you need to spot dose, put it in a syringe any apply it directly to the algae.
> 
> I see now where Roc said that sorry.


Better that you were more specific


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Some of the algae on the heater has already turned red


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

not so tough now


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I guess Im just goign to double my excel dose and see what happens then as I already dose the daily amount. Possible to over dose with that stuff?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I only overdosed on day one... After that I just did the reccomended dosage


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

that algea scares me


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> I guess Im just goign to double my excel dose and see what happens then as I already dose the daily amount. Possible to over dose with that stuff?


spot dose it, and then double the dose for a day or two.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good info o nthis as its a major pain to get rid of. I did large water change last night and dumped 4 cap fulls right on top of the two pieces of driftwood that have it on it. Normal dosage for me is two caps a day. Ill double dose tongiht and hope for the best. Its strange cause I have several pieces of wood but only 2 have BBA on it. Has your BBA totally cleared up yet Trigga?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its beginning to thin out now and id say 90% of the stuff on the heater is dead

the stuff on the plants on the ground of the tank is dying away a lot slower

probably because i didnt spot treat it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

almost gone now


----------

